# Revealed -- the Frenetic Energy Behind Sony Misadventures



## distant.star (Nov 5, 2013)

.
"Every six months I want to do something new..."


http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9689111831/every-six-months-i-want-to-do-something-new-kimio-maki-of-sony?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=news-list&utm_medium=text&ref=title_0_0


----------



## Albi86 (Nov 5, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> "Every six months I want to do something new..."
> 
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9689111831/every-six-months-i-want-to-do-something-new-kimio-maki-of-sony?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=news-list&utm_medium=text&ref=title_0_0



Maybe Canon should contact him for an internship


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 5, 2013)

Which is why, despite making the best sensors, Sony have yet to make the inroads they deserve in the camera market. If they can focus on one range, then they may get somewhere.

I would have a VG10 in a flash if it had a true 25p mode and there was decent NEX lenses.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 5, 2013)

So basically what you are saying is that in another six months or so, Sony will be out with a new mount


----------

